# Full stimulation drugs in prep for an FET???



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello,

I hope someone can offer advice/experience. I have 2 embies on ice waiting for transfer at some point. This will be my 7th transfer: my 5th FET. I previously tried to get my womb lining thicke nough for FET by taking HRT pills - prognova I think they were called. But this had little effect and eventually the docs decided to use the stimuation drugs you take for an egg retrieval. This eventually worked and I have my son as a result of FET.
The docs are now saying that I have to take the same stim drugs again but I feel that it is a waste then not to do the full egg retrieval and then transfer if I am to go through the drugs again. One doc mentioned that you can take HRT pills and use a patch which might boost the effect. Has anyone tried this?
I am wondering whether to a) try the pills and patch and see what the lining does,
                                    b) go for the stim drugs and not get egg retrieval but just have FET
                                    c) go for the  stim drugs and have the full egg retrieval and then possible fresh transfer or frozen depending

Any thoughts? The cost is an issue as obviously using the stim drugs is significantly more expensive than using HRT drugs. Has anyone had to use stim drugs for FET?!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Catt - I'm having the Lupro depo shot the month before to put my body in menopausal state (although its practically there now...   )
Then start progynova at the start of cycle - 6mg a day and before ET will have the trigger shot - pregnyl as well as PIO.  So not quite the full stim program but a mixture.  Lining was only a problem when I took clomid.  


Hope you get some answers....


Mini xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi

have you discussed the use of/ tried viagra? I've heard it can improve lining. i think you use it along with the patches ( which are oestrogen) and the hrt pills. it can either be used orally or as a pessary.

good luck anyway,

x x


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

I have tried viagra previously - initially in pill form orally and the pessaries. My lining was thicker but I was on so many drugs you wouldn't know what it was that worked! My new clinic has said that there is no real evidence that viagra makes any difference and also that you only need a lining of 6 - all new research shows it does not need to be thicker than that to carry a pregnancy.

I discussed the options again with my consultant and he says that to take full stim drugs I might as well go the whole hog and get an egg retrieval. But as I have now had a pregnancy, often your body is pulled into line by this and so I think I will try the pills and patches approach and hope my lining responds this time. It's the cheapest option and so makes sense to try this first and see what happens.

Thanks,

C x


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi xx I had an fet and struggled to get my lining up. I was on max hrt pills (Climival) but it only got up to 7.6mm. I have recently been to get immune tests with dr Gorgy and I asked him about viagra and if he thought it would help. He said it would be better to use stimulating drugs as these had a better result. I know it is more expensive but I would try it. I am certainly going to be requesting it for my next cycle, as on my fresh cycle my lining was at 15mm with stim drugs, so it obviously works for me. Good luck xxx


----------

